# any breeders in MA?



## JAKIEP33 (Apr 20, 2005)

Hello! My husband and I are looking for breeders in MA. Does anyone know of any good ones?

thank you!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

The American Maltese Association has a couple listed on their breeder's list here:

http://www.americanmaltese.org/


----------



## JAKIEP33 (Apr 20, 2005)

Anyone heard of buying a puppy from a website called 
puppyfind.com

Please let me know...

thank you


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JAKIEP33_@May 13 2005, 03:36 PM
> *Anyone heard of buying a puppy from a website called
> puppyfind.com
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
You have to be carefull with some of the breeders you find on the interent. If they are listed on either of these two websites, RUN!! Puppymill List Broker Lists

Be sure and ask a lot of questions. Good Breeder Checklist How to buy a Puppy What is a responsible breeder


----------



## lani (Sep 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JAKIEP33_@May 13 2005, 01:36 PM
> *Anyone heard of buying a puppy from a website called
> puppyfind.com
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]









Don't do it!!!


----------



## Mollykat88 (May 10, 2005)

Always go to a reputable breeder for pups. I am leary of that site.


----------



## Mollykat88 (May 10, 2005)

My mother breeds. Rhode Island is not far from Mass. Let me know.

Molly


----------



## JAKIEP33 (Apr 20, 2005)

HI EVERYONE,

I found a breeder right down the street from me. I am leary because this is her first time breeding. I asked her about the health of the mother and she said she has no problems other then she had to many puppies ( she had 5 girls). The Vet said the pups are doing well . The house is clean and she only breeds Maltese. She said they are AKC . Her name is Beth Axelrod has anyone heard of her?
My husband and i are interested in her pups because they are going to be in the 10 or 12 pound range. Our Jakie was 14 pounds and he was a strong little guy.

I am just scared about picking the wrong breeder. She said they would have a health grnt but once you fallin love you never want to give them back. 

We have to decide tonight please help

thanks!


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

What is the health guarantee? Where did she get her dogs from?


----------



## puppylucy (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by angel_@Jun 10 2005, 09:49 PM
> *Everyone who has a maltese in Massachusetts has gotten it from her, hope this helps
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=71510*


[/QUOTE]

lol...

did i misread/misunderstand this?


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

I went to her web site and she appears to be a responsible Maltese breeder. I was impressed with a lot of what I saw and read on the web site... good for you... seems like you'll be getting a really nice puppy!!


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by angel_@Jun 11 2005, 01:47 PM
> *Sorry, I meant everybody who I KNOW who has a Maltese has gotten it from her
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

If those you know got their pup from her, and they have had a good experience, then this speaks highly for this breeder. 
When anyone buys a pup, they should be able to call and speak to other satisfied buyers. If a breeder has trouble giving you references, run, run, run.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

I see on her web site that she doesn't let them go until 12 weeks, so that indicates she is following the Amercian Maltese Association recommendation and appears to know what she is doing.....


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

I believe I saw a post from you on Maltese Only, if you're Angel_6 from Mass., saying that your breeder wanted you to take the puppy at 8 weeks. I was surprised to hear this about such an experienced breeder, who says on her site that she won't let them go until 12 weeks.


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by angel_@Jun 12 2005, 11:48 AM
> *Yes, I am but for everyone else, she let them go at 12 weeks, just this case she doesnt want to, I was also dissapointed because I know that she says that on her site, (trying to keep that a secret, ya caught me! lol) Besides that nobody has seen any problems, what was your user in malteseonly?  Small world
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=71832*


[/QUOTE]

Big red flag here. This pup is only a pound at five weeks, and the breeder wants to let it go to an inexperienced person at eight weeks. I can't believe anyone who really loves their dogs would do this. What is the reasoning to let this one go early, yet keep the others until twelve weeks, or is that statement about the twelve weeks just there as a selling tool?


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by angel_@Jun 12 2005, 12:21 PM
> *I have no idea why, but shes probably doing it for her own good, so she can make more money and breed more dogs instead of having the responsibility of my little Angel, I'm worried about Angel
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

You are wise to want your pup to stay with the breeder until it's older. In my experience as a breeder, and getting a couple way too young, the most dangerous time is around eight weeks. Your pup is way to small to leave and be stressed in a new environment. If she loves her dogs, she will not hesitate to keep it.


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by angel_@Jun 12 2005, 12:43 PM
> *I agree, and our pup is so tiny that it might get easily hurt!  They are weaned at 6 weeks so 8 weeks seems way too early.  12 weeks is a perfect age, but I guess 10 weeks is alright also, right?
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=71852*


[/QUOTE]

It's better than eight, but if one follows the ethical standards of the AMA, they keep the pups for twelve weeks.


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

Besides the weaning, it's the interaction and learning from the littermates and the mother that make waiting worth while. You'll have a more socialized pup if you wait a little longer


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Also, I believe the risk of hypoglycemia lessens greatly after 12 weeks.....


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

I know you are "just kidding", but just in case other potential new owners are seeing this thread now or in the future.... IMHO, the pups are the responsibility of the breeder, even if someone is a "customer" it should not be the customer who calls the shots for the breeder. It is the breeder who is supposed to know what is best for her pupppies and she needs to make sure that she does what is in their best interest, no matter what a "customer" may want or prefer. Until ownership is transferred, the pup is owned by the breeder. A deposit should not give anyone the right to dictate to the breeder to let a puppy go early or anything else regarding his/her care . . .


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

Other than the health of the pup, socialization is a very important reason to leave the pups with siblings and mom. For those who have received their pups at twelve weeks or later, I would dare say that, other than one plays rough and teaches them bad habbits, there is little to no biting and nipping. This is one very important the mom teaches them. I think they actually bond better with the family when placed at a proper age than those who are taken away too soon because the younger pups can become stressed and sick, then time is spent on healing rather than the normal bonding process. About twice a month, I get inquiries from people who want a pup at five or six weeks. I stop what I'm doing and explain to them the need to not release them at this age. I go so far as to tell them that if they find a breeder who will, I would question their ethics. Then, I refer them to SpoiledMaltese.com


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

There are several threads here on SM started by people who got their pups at 8 weeks and were overwhelmed with problems such as hypoglycemia, illness, biting, not eating, etc. Here are some posts from one person who got an 8-week old.... that didn't work out.....

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=3326&hl=

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=3314&hl= 

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=3329&hl=

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=3735&hl=


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Am I reading this right..... you mean she tells you that when you get your puppy home, you are not allowed to crate train her?


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

She doesn't allow you to crate train your dog??


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by angel_@Jun 12 2005, 09:07 PM
> *Yes!!!  We are going to because we think thats a major key in training and much safer, she says that the Maltese will become too overwhelmed in the crate.  In my research, the crate is supposed to be good though
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=71970*


[/QUOTE]
My boys love their crates. It's their own private room and when they want to relax they just go off to their crates. It's really the greatest thing ever. My boys have free run of the house now that TicTac (the puppy) is totally potty trained, but the crates are still set up for them. The absolute best thing for me is that if we go away or stay at someone else's house, as long as I have the crates, the boys feel totally safe.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Just be sure the crate is in your room or your parent's room.... they like to sleep where their family sleeps.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)




----------



## JAKIEP33 (Apr 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Kallie/Catcher's Mom+Jun 11 2005, 09:17 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I see on her web site that she doesn't let them go until 12 weeks, so that indicates she is following the Amercian Maltese Association recommendation and appears to know what she is doing.....
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=71719
[/B][/QUOTE]


i was buying 2 pups from her but she wanted to let them go at 9 weeks and the parents were not around.
So we decided against it.

but after hearing what everyone is saying I wish we had bought them. I really want a puppy back in our lives...

thanks for allthe responses! sorry i have been away for a while.


----------



## JAKIEP33 (Apr 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Kallie/Catcher's Mom+Jun 12 2005, 05:06 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Am I reading this right..... you mean she tells you that when you get your puppy home, you are not allowed to crate train her?








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=71909
[/B][/QUOTE]
she will not sell a pup unless youl sleep with the puppies.
she will also not sell if the you work. she wants someone with the pup at all time. 

I would love to stay home all day to be with my pup but i have to work to pay for the hair cuts etc...
i use to spend as much time as i could with our Jakie. When we went out on weekends our parents watched Jake. He also went visiting with us alot. ( boy do I miss my little guys)


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Keep looking... you'll find the perfect breeder for you.... If you're willing to fly or drive to pick up the puppy, there are a lot more options for you. Saltymalty has a beautiful puppy and is real happy with her breeder who is in New Jersey....that isn't horribly far from you....


----------



## JAKIEP33 (Apr 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Kallie/Catcher's Mom+Jun 17 2005, 05:57 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm sorry but this person sounds a bit too controlling to me...... Don't worry, most breeders would not insist that your puppy sleep with you and they will sell to people who work. And how would the breeder know if the puppy is sleeping with you anyway!? (Even though I do love having mine sleep with me... Catcher only does so for a couple hours a night... he really prefers his own bed.) And putting a puppy in bed with you before he/she is potty trained could be very unpleasant.

Keep looking... you'll find the perfect breeder for you.... If you're willing to fly or drive to pick up the puppy, there are a lot more options for you. Saltymalty has a beautiful puppy and is real happy with her breeder who is in New Jersey....that isn't horribly far from you....
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=73462
[/B][/QUOTE]
does saltymalty have a website or pictures of the puppies?

thank you for your help


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JAKIEP33_@Jun 17 2005, 06:03 PM
> *does saltymalty have a website or pictures of the puppies?
> 
> thank you for your help
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=73465*


[/QUOTE]

I'm sorry, I must not have been clear... Saltymalty is a member here on SM... not a breeder.... Here are photos from her Gallery of her precious puppy, Valletta.... If you think you're interested in buying from her breeder, just PM her and I'm sure she'd be more than happy to help you!

Saltymalty's Gallery


----------



## JAKIEP33 (Apr 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Kallie/Catcher's Mom+Jun 17 2005, 06:32 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm sorry, I must not have been clear... Saltymalty is a member here on SM... not a breeder.... Here are photos from her Gallery of her precious puppy, Valletta.... If you think you're interested in buying from her breeder, just PM her and I'm sure she'd be more than happy to help you!

Saltymalty's Gallery
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=73471
[/B][/QUOTE]


thank you any lead to a healthy puppy helps.. thanks alot....


----------

